# Uber instant pay questions



## Redthyself (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey drivers. Just a little dumb question. I can't seem to find the 'TRANSFER NOW' button on the uber app. I barely applied for instant pay so I haven't gotten my card in the mail yet. Is not having activated a card the reason why I don't see a button?

Also I have been driving with uber for almost a year now but I don't think I've completed 25 trips in the past 28 days. However I still got accepted for a card as well as received the offer via e-mail. Is this this a fluke or am I actually eligible? Thank you!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I wouldn't trust the system to run smoothly if I were you. Look at all the other technological shortcomings Uber has.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Your money is in " limbo" right now, along with everyone's trip details.


----------



## Redthyself (Dec 11, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Your money is in " limbo" right now, along with everyone's trip details.


Oh so is the service down for everyone right now?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm wondering the same thing, I signed up for instant pay and applied for a Green Dot/GObank account, even got the GObank app and was successfully able to log into it (even without getting the card yet), yet the "Transfer Now" button is still not on the Uber Partner app

I don't think it has anything to do with not having the physical card though, when you apply for the GObank account, after your account is created, there is a page where it tells you to write down the information before leaving the page because as soon as you leave the page, the information displayed is gone forever, even to GObank, so you can't request it later from them as not even they have it, I screenshotted mine

On that page, it displays your "temporary" card information, which lists the following

-Your 16 digit Visa card number
-Your expiry date (which lists a 2019 date, so I don't know what's so temporary about it)
-Your 3 digit CVV security code (the 3 numbers usually to the right of the signature space on the back of the card)

It seems to me, that this information can be used right away (for online shopping and bill pay that is, of course due to lack of a physical card yet, you can't use an ATM or in store credit card scanner, Apple Pay may be a possibility though), so it doesn't make sense to me that Uber would keep the "Transfer Now" button from us until our cards arrive

I think it's an issue with the app/account itself on the server end, I have noticed that app updates and changes in the app seem to be unrelated, making me think the interface we use is actually streamed to us from a server (I have noticed visual differences in the app without updating, and absolutely no differences after updating)

I have yet to check, but I think I heard something about an online partner dashboard we can log into, and it may be possible to transfer from there


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I used the Instant Pay to my own debit card. 

They are not joking when they call it instant pay. I hit transfer button, I hear a ding on my phone which was a notification from my bank of a deposit and I checked my bank and there was all the cash. It didn't take more then 15 seconds, if that.

$0.50 for it to happen that quickly to my existing account, absolutely worth it. Hell, at my normal job direct deposits costs way more than that and it ain't that instantaneous! Why bother with getting a separate debit card that you have to track for a $0.50 savings?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I used the Instant Pay to my own debit card.
> 
> They are not joking when they call it instant pay. I hit transfer button, I hear a ding on my phone which was a notification from my bank of a deposit and I checked my bank and there was all the cash. It didn't take more then 15 seconds, if that.
> 
> $0.50 for it to happen that quickly to my existing account, absolutely worth it. Hell, at my normal job direct deposits costs way more than that and it ain't that instantaneous! Why bother with getting a separate debit card that you have to track for a $0.50 savings?


That doesn't answer the OP's question though, either way, you still need the "Transfer Now" button in order to get the money transferred, wether it be to a GObank account or current checking account, problem is the "Transfer Now" button isn't showing up


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Update: Just got my card in the mail (took forever compared to the fuel card), and after jumping through the hoops to set it up, I can say it makes absolutely no sense

Like I said in my last reply, after you sign up with GObank, you come to a page with one time viewable information which includes info for a "temporary" card... Well, it's completely useless, as while you can log into your new account, you can't even transfer any money to it, why even bother giving that information?

Once you get your card, first you have to activate it with GObank (which I had an issue logging back in, as I had an issue with my password, kept saying my password was wrong when it wasn't), then you have to log into your partner dashboard and sync it to your GObank account (it will say you need to activate your card even though it's already activated, they just aren't synced), after they are finally synced, the page that then told you to activate your card will now show the "Transfer Now" button

The app doesn't include a "Transfer Now" button (I tried refreshing my closing out of the app and reopening) you have to go to the partner dashboard to transfer


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

You can now get to the instant transfer button in the app as of 3 days ago.

Click ratings tab in driver app, then click driving rewards, then click manage money and taxes, then click learn more, then at top click the instant pay tab as you will be in the tax tab.

Still faster to just have a window open in your browser to be able to simply click refresh and have the current amount able to deposit.

Uber on!

Edit: I've successfully pulled over $5k thru instant pay since its start I believe 3 months ago. Best way to pull out money is using Safeway, you buy a pack of gum or something, and you can get up to $200 cash back at Safeway per transaction. And you can ask for any amount, doesn't have to be in multiples of $20's. Like today I pulled out $174 cash back while buying a soda.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> You can now get to the instant transfer button in the app as of 3 days ago.
> 
> Click ratings tab in driver app, then click driving rewards, then click manage money and taxes, then click learn more, then at top click the instant pay tab as you will be in the tax tab.
> 
> ...


That isn't really "in the app" as much as the app "forwards" you to the website, while you are technically still in the app, you are actually accessing the partner dashboard via an embedded browser

There is documentation from Uber stating that we should get the "Transfer Now" button on the app under the earnings tab, though this is obviously not true



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Edit: I've successfully pulled over $5k thru instant pay since its start I believe 3 months ago. Best way to pull out money is using Safeway, you buy a pack of gum or something, and you can get up to $200 cash back at Safeway per transaction. And you can ask for any amount, doesn't have to be in multiples of $20's. Like today I pulled out $174 cash back while buying a soda.


While Safeway may do that, Safeway, as far as I am aware, is a northeastern (and possibly southwestern) grocery store chain (as is Market Basket and Stop & Shop) and do not have locations nationwide (at least there are no locations in the Midwest)

Being a former grocery store employee (Kroger), while system wise, it is possible to request up to $200, many stores actually despise customers requesting any more than $50, as they are supposed to "drop" any cash in the register $100 or more for security reasons, meaning there may not even be $200 in the drawer, there are so many in-network ATMs for GObank anyway that there's bound to be a fee free ATM almost everywhere anyway


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> That isn't really "in the app" as much as the app "forwards" you to the website, while you are technically still in the app, you are actually accessing the partner dashboard via an embedded browser
> 
> There is documentation from Uber stating that we should get the "Transfer Now" button on the app under the earnings tab, though this is obviously not true
> 
> ...


I figured Safeway way everywhere like McDonald's. Nevermind then people need to find their source. Kroger owned brand stores here max is $100 in $20 bill multiple only.

The in network ATM's, ALWAYS charge $2.50 fee then 3-4 days later it's added back in. Very fishy practice by go bank. You can easily be ripped off cause that $2.50 drops off the total transaction. Who knows if you got it added or not.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I figured Safeway way everywhere like McDonald's. Nevermind then people need to find their source. Kroger owned brand stores here max is $100 in $20 bill multiple only.
> 
> The in network ATM's, ALWAYS charge $2.50 fee then 3-4 days later it's added back in. Very fishy practice by go bank. You can easily be ripped off cause that $2.50 drops off the total transaction. Who knows if you got it added or not.


All grocery store chains except for IGA and Aldi are regional, The Kroger Co. is the closest to nationwide having stores operate under names such as Dillon's, Fred Meyer, Fry's, Turkey Hill and Loaf n Jug

IGA is an independent franchise (IGA = Independent Grocerers Association) and Aldi is German owned

I am leaving out places like WalMart, Target and Meijer as while they sell groceries and are nationwide, they aren't technically grocery stores


----------

